# Vermont Casting Stove RDV40 valve Discontinued?



## william.nobles@colostate. (Dec 5, 2020)

I have this beautiful old Radiance gas stove and the valve (Honeywell vs8420 NG 2000054) has went bad.  I have been told I will need to replace the entire stove,  Is there another option such as replacing the valve with another sit valve and igniter assembly? 
Appreciate any help.  Really hate to have something this nice thrown away!

Thanks


----------



## rwh63 (Dec 5, 2020)

what model number?


----------



## william.nobles@colostate. (Dec 5, 2020)

It is a RDV40  Model #2770 natural gas, Radiance Direct Vent.

Thanks


----------



## rwh63 (Dec 5, 2020)

you should post some pics of the stove.  its possible there is no repair possible for this stove.  if so, it has other value, either as an aesthetic piece of furniture, or even better as a parts stove.  you could make some money back to apply towards a replacement.  you could also shop for a working version, or better yet a used version of newest model.


----------

